# 1000 Island Bass



## sixers003 (Jun 20, 2006)

For the past 6 years my brothers and I, and a few friends, rent a cottage on the St. Lawrence River. All we do is fish, drink, and play cards. We also have a little tournament for best smallmouth/largemouth/pike/and other.

This year we'll be staying in Goose Bay (Northeast of A-bay) from July 15th to the 22nd. Does anyone have any tips for catching large/small mouths in that area. The bass will be deep (~20') water, right? We usually drop shiners or use plastics with a Carolina rig. Once in a while we'll use top water in shallow locations and on calm days.

How will the Lake of the Isles be that time of year?

Any help will be greatly appreciated. I need bragging rights for the next year.


----------

